# Love and the White Widow, Ice, and Purple we got in Toronto



## GMCORP (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, we just got married, honeymooned in Toronto (where the MJ laws :cop:are a LOT more mellow than they are here) and acquired some seeds.  Something called :ignore: "Purple" from the Ceres seed company (which i haven't been able to find any info on :shocked: does anyone out there know the strain or the company?), Ice from Nirvana, and White Widow from Dutch Passion.  

:holysheep:We're excited!!!  These are our first "real" seeds!!!  Just planted the ladies today in our "starter" room which has gutted mylar balloons lining a kitchen cabinet, two 100 watt flourescents, some peat cups that the roots can grow through (makes transplanting them so much easier!  You just stick the little peat cup right in whatever you're transplanting it to, when the time comes ), and Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Soil.  We've had success with this method on bag-seed for starting the plants, so we'll see how it does on our classier broads.  

Pictures below of the set-up, and of our last crop, still growing in the Homebox in our bedroom.  They're going into flowering week 7, so by the time we're ready to transplant our seedlings (assuming our seeds become seedlings!)  the seedlings will be ready to party in the bigger space, which will, by that point, be vacant.  

Does this method sound all right to all y'all so far?  We had some :doh:heat stress on this flowering crop in the Homebox (which you can see) but otherwise, i'm looking forward to :afroweed:harvest :bong1: and the next generation!!! :guitar:


----------



## snuggles (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats I have heard of ceres but didn't know they had purps though. Looking good take care and enjoy the married life..


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 15, 2008)

man-o-man what better way to honey-moon. congrats to yall and good luck..


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 15, 2008)

wow they are looking really nice


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats and best wishes 

Looks good to me, and I look forward to seeing those strains come alive.

Be well.


----------



## Roken (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!
                 Sound's l like you guys are celebrating right.  What a cool thing to do together, sounds like you have found a good girl.  Look forward to seein your grow! keep us posted.  Peace and Love!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

congrats on the union. plants look real nice. hope to see your new girls soon. keep us posted. :farm: ...


----------



## GMCORP (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone :ccc: but just to clarify, i'm super female! :holysheep:  My husband and i grow together, but he works for the "man" in that 9-5 way, and i freelance and take care of our ladies :woohoo: and we are loving this life and plan to keep grooving this way on towards the end of time (and beyond, when we all turn back into stardust  ). Anyhow, i've got some fruit flies buzzin around my kitchen-cabinet-garden where i planted the seeds yesterday....do they pose any threat?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 16, 2008)

Got Married !! Way to go !
2 Life Begins as 1 name..!

When the KIDS Poppen out?? Hehe


----------



## GMCORP (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey loves.  This morning, my husband and i found out we are the proud parents of 4 new babies!!!:giggle:   We planted 9 seeds total---3 purps, 3 white widow, 3 ice.  2 of the WW (white plastic markers below) and 2 of the Ice (blue plastic markers below) were born last night while we slept.  We are praying for our other 5 babies (and it slightly concerns me that none of Ceres' Purples have been born yet), but we remain hopeful and vigilant :watchplant:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 18, 2008)

sounds like a marriage made in cannibas heaven!:hubba: 

congrats to U both! my hubby and I have 24 years under our belt.
and token the  tree the whole time! 

ahhh, Love..... :heart: 

oh, and your girls look so loved! you 2 R good parents!

good luck with the babies! 
I'll be pulling up a chair to watch this grow!:watchplant: 

thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 18, 2008)

The girls in the first pics you posted look downright delicious. I'm thinking your new grow with quality strains is gonna be a really good thing also, so please keep us posted on your progress!
And congrats on getting married too:banana:


----------



## GMCORP (Jun 19, 2008)

I love the hope that's found in planting new seeds and watching that first spark of life burst through the soil.  As much as i love the "finished product" and watching the ladies bloom, this very beginning is my favorite stage of indoor farming.  We have 6 now.  All three white widows, all three ice, none of the purples  WHY purples, WHY have you betrayed us?  This is day 4.  Is there hope for the unborn yet?


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are our babies at three weeks veg :farm: 

We've had some issues with early die-off, and seeds just not germinating, though we used the same techniques we used with bagseed.  Are "purebreds" somehow more finicky than random-bag?  Anyhow, we were left with 4 plants...three White Widow, one Ice.  

We are currently:ccc: :bongin:  blowing through our last harvest!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats on the wedding! The lil ladies look wonderful!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 9, 2008)

wow there look really good nice


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 27, 2008)

So, we started flowering on Tuesday on 3 White Widows and 1 Ice.  The ice and one of the WW's are definitely female:woohoo:, we're waiting on the other two to show sex, and i cannot express how excited we are to see and taste the results in a few months :yay: :ccc: 

Here are some updated pictures of our plants and clones!  The flowering plants are in 1/2 gallon pots LOVING the Fox Farm's Happy Frog soil :farm:

We are using peat cups and Happy Frog on our clones, and just saw the first roots today:holysheep: GardenTech Rootone Rooting Hormone powder is really doing the trick on those clones---they're the happiest ones we've seen yet!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

hello gmcorp. thought you disappeared. hey, those ww look real nice. so, you vegged for 5 weeks? thats what i did, and am going into 4 weeks flower. happy growing. looking forward to more ww pics soon ...


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha ha, no I didn't disappear.  Just been watching the ladies grow and waiting to report the fun changes.  My two favorite parts of growing are right when they sprout from the ground (ooooh, creating life!!) and when they get into flowering and i KNOW they are ladies, so i'll be posting more often now...


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 27, 2008)

Lookin good! check back SOON! Good luck and gratz on the marriage!


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 28, 2008)

So, it's hard to get an up-close picture of the rapidly-developing lady parts, but, after 6 days of flowering, here's our Ice:


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 28, 2008)

So, has anyone else ever been trying to get a good picture of the lady parts at the top of your plants, and suddenly you smell burning and the top of your head is very, very hot and your hair is starting to smoke from being so close to the lamp?  :watchplant:


----------



## city (Jul 28, 2008)

You have no idea how Jealous i am. I have been looking all over this red neck state for Purple. i grew up knowing it as Purple Kush. well if you accidently drive my way im always game for your seeds. congrats on the marriage.


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 28, 2008)

Actually, the purple is the only one we have been unable to successfully germinate.  I think the seeds were just really old, but i'm trying as many techniques as i can with the seeds i have left, hoping for just one girl out of the 15....


----------



## Lucas (Jul 28, 2008)

It's funny how people come to Toronto for our lax pot laws.  Ive lived here my whole life and it never crossed my mind that the laws are more relaxed here than anywhere else... Guess I don't know how good I have it. 

Did you go to any cafes while you were in Toronto ? 
I know of one downtown that I've been to a few times... Its a really classy place with a rooftop patio.  You can either smoke joints on the patio or order a 2 gram hash milkshake from the kitchen.


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 28, 2008)

YES!!!!  We had those "magic milkshakes" and i have never tripped so hard in my whole life.  We made some friends on that patio and smoked some hash, a huge blunt, and, oh, i don't remember much about the rest of that day.  Toronto is awesome.  We want to go back as soon as $$$ly possible!!!  There is just nothing like it....


----------



## city (Jul 29, 2008)

ok im not so jealous now. thata makes me sad that there is 14 less purple's in the world....


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats on the marriage and on the new ladies! I just put my WW into flowering as well, so I'm not too far behind ya! So far everything looks great with your girls! They look amazing! I'll have to keep following this journal and compare with my flowering gal! Again, congrats and Good Luck!!!!


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 29, 2008)

Just a quick question for you... Have you tried to germinate your Purple seeds before sticking them in soil? I've never grown in soil, but I've read a few grow journals where people have germinated their seeds in papertowels and a ziplock bag, and then transplanted to soil once they popped.


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the question!  From my experience and study of (and degree in) plant biology, moving a very delicate seed around is a very bad idea.  Seeds of any species are so fragile and susceptible to infection when they just have their tiny tap root sticking out--they aren't meant to do this in the water or in the air, but covered and protected in the soil.  It might work for some people, but i prefer to keep these plants natural (well, as natural as possible indoors).  Stick seed in wet soil, period.  That being said, and against all reason and biological ethics, i did try other methods (the greenhouse method, the seed-in-paper-towel-and-ziploc-bag method) and i really think we just got bad seeds.


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 30, 2008)

OK, so, in yet another attempt to germinate the purps :ignore: i used the greenhouse method (plastic wrap over the container).  This was 4 days ago, and i have been venting it every day to prevent mold.  Today, i noticed this strange thing at the center of the pot, where i had planted the seed (picture below).  Any idea what it could be?


----------



## Elven (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I hope its your purple but if not that I hope its a magic plant that will take you into the sky for a great reward. Oh wait that is the same thing. good luck with the grow, and congrats on the nuptials.


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 30, 2008)

:joint4: Ok, i figured out what the crazy fuzzy thing was---the root!!! These messed-up inbred genetics make the plant try to grow upside down.  It's happened before when i've tried to germinate the Ceres Purple.  So, i flipped it around, right-side-up.  We'll see what happens :headbang:


----------



## thebest (Jul 30, 2008)

good luck on that purple  damn I didn't know toronto was like that. I guess i am going on a vacation in a few weeks. Toronto here I come


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 5, 2008)

After two weeks under 12/12, our lovely luscious ladies look like this:


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is a picture of our clones.  The ones still kicking are 2 Ice and 3 WW :watchplant: and below, our blooming ladies today (2 WW, 1 Ice, 2 weeks plus 2 days of flowering):dancing: :heart:


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 20, 2008)

Our lovely ladies have started to crystallize :hubba: 

The first three pictures are of our Ice and then two of the White Widow, and one more of the Ice ...

Any ideas on why the Ice seems to be producing more bud at this juncture? :joint4:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

How did I miss this awesome grow journal.. Darn stoner.lol


Awesome grow buddy


----------



## Elven (Aug 20, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> :joint4: Ok, i figured out what the crazy fuzzy thing was---the root!!! These messed-up inbred genetics make the plant try to grow upside down.  It's happened before when i've tried to germinate the Ceres Purple.  So, i flipped it around, right-side-up.  We'll see what happens :headbang:




Thats why you dont buy seeds from the pure (im)bred seed co from incestvill, TN USA


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 22, 2008)

Here they are at 4.5 weeks of flowering :holysheep: the first four photos are WW, the last 5=Ice:giggle:


----------



## Elven (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking Good keep up the great growing and the wonderful pics.


----------



## imager777 (Aug 22, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> Any ideas on why the Ice seems to be producing more bud at this juncture? :joint4:



I didn't see this here earlier; but my ice plants always seemed to be bulkier than my other plants.  It probably has more to do with the strain than anything.  By the way, Ice is my favorite.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 22, 2008)

:yeahthat: Thanks Imager!  Glad to hear about the Ice (i thought my widows were being somehow neglected)...we've never tried either strain before and.....

:bongin:....it's so hard to keep patient!!


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 25, 2008)

i just really love taking pictures of the ever-forming buds


----------



## Elven (Aug 25, 2008)

My gods  I don't know what I am going to do when I see that. I may just sit in front and fondle my own leg :holysheep:. That is a wonderful thing to see.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 25, 2008)

Very well! I'm impressed


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Award winning grow buddy


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 27, 2008)

Today, the ladies are at 5 weeks and 1 day, and i took some pictures of the WWs.  They got jealous because last time, i only posted pics of the Ice.  The ice has bigger buds right now, but the WWs are just as photogenic.:hubba: 

Also, a picture of some munchies (i'm trying my hand at being a hippie housewife, and below is my homemade breakfast pizza!) :bong:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

Where is our pizza buddy? lol.. Plant growing tasty & healthy. Great job


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Nice grow!  Man that ICE is fat and looking yummy as hell almost as yummy as da pizza! *


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking forward to a three-day weekend with the hubby :hubba: and loving our luscious ladies!  The first 7 pics are of our two White Widows, and the last 4 are of the Ice, Ice, Baby!!!


----------



## Elven (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking awesome. Hippie wives rock  that pizza looked yummy.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome looking ladies buddy


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

looking good. Any luck with those Purps?


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 29, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> looking good. Any luck with those Purps?



Nope! :joint4:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Darn I always love seeing purple pics.


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 2, 2008)

We went away for the weekend, came back, and the White Widows seemed to have bursted into a new stage of bloom while we were gone:headbang2: .  The first three pictures are of them, the last three are of the Ice:ccc: .


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 2, 2008)

looking yummy.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

So tasty buddy!!


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 3, 2008)

Tragedy struck our garden yesterday in the form of balls.  I noticed two hidden pollen sacs on one of the White Widows, so my husband and I took her to the kitchen, where we found several more.  In the best interest of our other plants, we harvested the hermaphrodite at 6 weeks.


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 3, 2008)

Update: Our herm resulted in 3.75 oz of wet weight, :shocked: which calculates to about .94 oz of future dry weight (according to Jorge's 75% rule).  Not horrible, considering our height restrictions and harvesting at least 2 weeks early (to protect our other virgin plants from impregnation!)...:doh: 

We are praying to the Creator that our other two plants come out unscathed...:watchplant: 

Pictures: First four are of our 1 remaining WW, then 6 of the Ice, then 1 of our premature hermaphrodite harvest of the other WW.


----------



## Elven (Sep 3, 2008)

Heck yea thats not bad. I am dying to get my grow going. I am already planning on buying a better camera with savings to show better pr0n like those pics you showed. yummmy


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Elven!  The camera was a college graduation gift from my daddy  ... 

...if only he knew how his little girl used it!:bong:


----------



## Elven (Sep 4, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> Thanks Elven!  The camera was a college graduation gift from my daddy  ...
> 
> ...if only he knew how his little girl used it!:bong:



Just one quick question. 

Who's your daddy? :hubba::hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 6, 2008)

Here are our 2 lovely ladies today


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 6, 2008)

:woohoo: Congratulations!


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 11, 2008)

Our second WW, harvested a few days early due to the weighty buds that bent the branches over in its last days, looking tasty on the plate :hubba: 

and our ICE, still growin strong!!!:watchplant:


----------



## thebest (Sep 11, 2008)

nice nice. lol blunt roller!! you should be smokin dutches. those rolls are so bad for your lungs... lol not that dutches arnt, but if i smoke too much of those rolls my lungs dont function the next day!


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

*DANG girl your plants have gotten HUGE and look amazing!  Great pics!  Sorry bout da herm but IMO you did the right thing by getting it out of there PLUS you now get to smoke a little of da good **** while your still taking care of the sisters.  

I just told my boyfriend about your experience in Toronto (I had no clue you could smoke pot there) and about the milkshakes etc. and he agreed with me...That sounds like FUN!

Congrats on getting married.  I havent 'gone there' yet but props to yall for doing it (while stoned) AND being happy. 

 Awesome grow girlfriend, between your GreenThumb and your Biology Degree I bet you are growing some DANK!  Atleast it looks like that from da pictures anyway. *


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 12, 2008)

We have so much fun, and the married life and grow life are the most fulfilling parts about life!  Toronto has a great ganja culture!  Everyone's on their own time scale though...Marriage is one of those things that should just happen organically, naturally.  Got this great quotation from gnosticradio.org : &#8220;If you are a single person, and you are facing the choice of a potential marriage, of a prospective marriage, WAIT until the force of love is undeniably clear to you, irresistible: where you cannot control your love, but it is a pure love, the love of sacrifice, a love so strong, so emotional, that you would die for the one you love. You would give up anything. You would not ask for anything in return. Then you know you have found the one. Before that, it&#8217;s all mind games: trickery, possibilities, delusions, doubts, opinions, reasoning, justifications, possibilities but no certainty. If you are facing that, wait. Do not get advice, do not get opinions, wait!&#8221;


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2008)

Just found your journal, saw you on megans grow.
Must say...
Congratulations on the Marriage,
Huge props on the grow,
sadly the purps did not happen for you,
Wonderful Journal!
(I grew purps this year from BC seed company, if you want to see what they look like, I do outdoor and they are in full bloom right now.)
The Pictures you are showing us are awesome. I dont think I have seen Ice before (cept in the add on these MP's pages). CONGRATS on the Harvest!


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 12, 2008)

Your purps are Divine!!!  I plan to take your advice and order from BC next time (our next grow is going to be clones of this grow, followed by the remainder of our Toronto seeds, and then we'll be ordering again....probably 6 months or so, but i'm already dreaming and drooling about it!!!)


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 12, 2008)

Did I miss something? How are the clones doin?


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 12, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Did I miss something?



...an inherently impossible question to answer, as i'm not in your head  but the clones have perked up, are staying green under the flourescents, and we're hoping to move them under the "big light" this weekend.


----------



## Elven (Sep 12, 2008)

Well you may have to register those buds as deadly weapons. You could beat someone over the head like a mace .


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 12, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahaha:yeahthat:


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 12, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> We have so much fun, and the married life and grow life are the most fulfilling parts about life!  Toronto has a great ganja culture!  Everyone's on their own time scale though...Marriage is one of those things that should just happen organically, naturally.  Got this great quotation from gnosticradio.org : If you are a single person, and you are facing the choice of a potential marriage, of a prospective marriage, WAIT until the force of love is undeniably clear to you, irresistible: where you cannot control your love, but it is a pure love, the love of sacrifice, a love so strong, so emotional, that you would die for the one you love. You would give up anything. You would not ask for anything in return. Then you know you have found the one. Before that, its all mind games: trickery, possibilities, delusions, doubts, opinions, reasoning, justifications, possibilities but no certainty. If you are facing that, wait. Do not get advice, do not get opinions, wait!



I like that quote. I personally like to have fun and crush then when the time comes to move on then letting go is the love that I need. I want to learn and enjoy the experience. I have never been one to hold on. It takes the excitement out of everything.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh OK KOOL.....the shows not over!!!!


awesome Grow!


----------



## Elven (Sep 12, 2008)

Just wanted to add my $0.02 on marriage, I think that most people are married to the wrong person and they just don't want to do it over again so lazy wins over happy and they live the lives that "Married with Children" was based on. Then there are those people that found one of the few that fit them better than the rest, these people (and I count myself among them) have marriages that are full of fun and excitement. I think that the biggest problem with most marriages is not that people give up and get divorced its that they don't pay any attention in the first place and they marry people for what they want them to be not who they are. Here is my basic philosophy Men are stupid and Women are Crazy. I can live with my part. can you?


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you Elven and that is something that will stay with me. I don't think I will ever settle down because I am incredibly selfish. I would hate to take away someone else's independence because I value my own more than anything.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 12, 2008)

Toronto, the ganga culture is great, there are a handful of patios and cafe's that will allow you to smoke, but none will advertise the sale of weed in any way, if they have hash milkshakes i've never heard about it, but, you can smoke away and enjoy muffins and smoothies all you like and bongs, pipes, funky papers, you name it its there, you can get seeds around the corner , I hear Vancouver has an awesome scene aswell.


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 13, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> I would hate to take away someone else's independence because I value my own more than anything.



I'm so loving that there's some serious converstaion happening on our journal, but...

woah there!  no one said anything about taking away independence!!!  :bong:i've never had more freedom than i've had since being with a loving, supportive partner --- because now, every independent action i want to take, there's someone backing me up, and he's got me behind him too.  It's hard to summarize unconditional, to-the-ends-of-the-earth kind of love----but it can only happen when you choose the right person and never settle!  Undeniable certainty in choice of partner = more freedom and independence than ever!  I would never have thought to start growing without him, and he would never have had the motivation without me :hubba:.... (just as an example!)


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I'm so loving that there's some serious converstaion happening on our journal, but...
> 
> woah there! no one said anything about taking away independence!!! :bong:i've never had more freedom than i've had since being with a loving, supportive partner --- because now, every independent action i want to take, there's someone backing me up, and he's got me behind him too. It's hard to summarize unconditional, to-the-ends-of-the-earth kind of love----but it can only happen when you choose the right person and never settle! Undeniable certainty in choice of partner = more freedom and independence than ever! I would never have thought to start growing without him, and he would never have had the motivation without me :hubba:.... (just as an example!)


 
...ain't nothing like "True Love".


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sweet grow buddy!!


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 13, 2008)

:watchplant: We harvested the Ice today, our last luscious lady standing.  I looked at her trichomes and they were clear(some)-cloudy(mostly)-amber(few): i took a picture through the lens of my hand-held microscope which turned out to look pretty trippy!   

Then, some pictures of the harvest of our one Lady Ice!

We cleaned out the flowering room and the pots, moved in the clones, who now have a new, spacious room with lots of light (they were really craving the move)!

Our clones have been put in this previous generation's 1/2 gallon pots, with lots of Happy Frog soil and a layer of diatomaceous earth on top, tied down, and placed under our 400 watt HPS.  I'm dreaming of what will come  :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 13, 2008)

looks great. congradulations on harvest:hubba:   . 
i took two wws' down a few weeks back. i'm really loving this smoke. .
i missed alot here, but i just caught up. you two are into some fine smoke now for awhile. . wow, on all the rain, eh?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2008)

GMCORP, Your journal has inspired me to grow ICE. Mentioned it yesterday to the "other half", and showed him the pictures on your last page of your journal, he was very impressed.
Now after showing him the above pictures, we may be ordering seeds.


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 14, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> wow, on all the rain, eh?



Hubby says all this rain is the earth's way of binge drinking. 

And tc---our ice was from Nirvana seed company and i cannot wait to taste it!  Definitely give it a try and let me know if you have any questions!

Here is a picture of our clones when we moved them to their new home last night and tied em down, two of our one ice plant in the back (i hope they grow just like mommy!), and two white widows (one from each WW in the previous generation) in the front.  Can we keep talking bout these clones on the same ol' journal, or should we start a new one?  :joint4:


----------



## Elven (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow Those do look yummy.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 14, 2008)

*DANG girl yall did awesome!   You ended up with one heck of a harvest!  Your for sure gonna have to give us a smoke report and let us know how da smoke is on the ICE.  Great Job girlfriend!

And IMO since your journal isnt too long I think you should just continue on with da clones in this same journal.  I'm fixin to have the same prob when I harvest BUT my journal is to long and would be WAY to much for folks to have to read thru.  Just my 2 cents...Either way you decide to go ill be sure to keep up! *


----------



## IRISH (Sep 14, 2008)

looks to be slowing down now. wow. we got seven inches of rain in past three days'. that would be a record, i believe, or one heck of a binge.:hubba: .
yeah GM, you can do what you want , afterall, it is Your Journal.


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 22, 2008)

:joint4: First, a picture of some finished product  

Then the clones!  The pictures show an up-close view of each plant where some new growth (side-branching) is happening, followed by a view of the whole plant.  So, the next four pictures are of our two white widow plants, and then the last four are of our two ice plants!  They are beginning to grow strong like their mamas!


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 27, 2008)

Here are our lady clones on their first day of flowering today :watchplant: :bongin:


----------



## GMCORP (Oct 1, 2008)

The clones are really branching out now!  I'm glad we started flowering when we did, or we would have run out of space!!!:holysheep:


----------



## Elven (Oct 1, 2008)

I have decided that every time I take clones I am going to play the empire theme from Star Wars. Get it Clones


----------



## GMCORP (Oct 12, 2008)

And, initially i was overwatering:doh:  and diagnosed one of the ladies with a Phosphorus deficiency (nasty necrosis!) due to soggy soil and the plant not being able to soak up that nutrient that's soooo essential to bud growth!  So i went about 4 days without watering (i had been watering every other day, like i had when we used smaller pots.  I need to remember: more soil = more water retention, and therefore less need for water, duh).  Ladies are looking like this now:


----------



## IRISH (Oct 12, 2008)

clones are looking good GMC. overwatering happens to everyone. and after several grows, we all get better at what to watch for. i would much  rather have an overwatering problem, then the spider mites i'm at war with. good luck with them...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks bb!  How 'bout those Lions, lol


----------



## IRISH (Oct 13, 2008)

aaarrghhh, 0-5. maybe they should stop firing the wrong people, and start firing players. i watched it all unfold yesterday. how did i know they would lose in the final seconds? must be 'The Curse'... 
i think i'll send in my app for head coach, i could use a new Ford; ( to do a real nice yard job)...a po'ed fan...
on a good note, i did get stoned and had a good laugh when Orlovsky lost his bearings, and ran out of the back of the endzone, giving the Vikings the first score of 2. hey, at least we did lead 4 quarters...bb...


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hey girlfriend!  Your clones are looking awesome I must say!  You got it going on.  That ice looks wonderful I bet its some DANK, looks like it is!  You go girl!*


----------



## GMCORP (Oct 13, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> aaarrghhh, 0-5. maybe they should stop firing the wrong people, and start firing players. i watched it all unfold yesterday. how did i know they would lose in the final seconds? must be 'The Curse'...
> i think i'll send in my app for head coach, i could use a new Ford; ( to do a real nice yard job)...a po'ed fan...
> on a good note, i did get stoned and had a good laugh when Orlovsky lost his bearings, and ran out of the back of the endzone, giving the Vikings the first score of 2. hey, at least we did lead 4 quarters...bb...



Hey BB,
  Those Lions are frustrating.  51 years of futility and counting.  I did see a t-shirt on WDFN.com celebrating the Lions as pre-season champs.  I thougth it was hilarious.  Oh well, the Lions are nothing a good bowl can't cure.  :ccc:


----------



## GMCORP (Oct 18, 2008)

Here are the ladies today:watchplant: :bong: 
I'm going out of town for four days, and i hope the hubby can take care of our ladies!!!  I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Yumm!  Girls are lookin so good very healthy like their getting lots of love! *


----------



## GMCORP (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm back from some mini-travels and the ladies survived the week quite well :hubba: We're really in the watch-them-get-dense-and-luscious-and-crystally stage :watchplant: :yay:


----------



## Elven (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome pics GM! when I get my new plants I hope they grow up like yours did


----------



## GMCORP (Oct 31, 2008)

The ladies have been flowering for 5 weeks today... problems, comments suggestions??


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks very Nice !!!!  
Can't wait for mine to get that far..


----------



## imager777 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like I missed the Ice harvest a while ago.  So, it was good...?

(I'm implying that a smoke report would make you loved by all.)


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 2, 2008)

Great grow.  Living in Toronto, it makes me proud that these girls are from here too   Looks like you have some great plants to provide you with your green bounty for years to come!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2008)

be sure to give Hubby a big fat budd  he did great while you was away...you sure there aint no little ones missing low..lol...Very nice job


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Lookin yummy as ever girlfriend.*


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the support everyone!!! :holysheep:



			
				imager777 said:
			
		

> Looks like I missed the Ice harvest a while ago.  So, it was good...?
> 
> (I'm implying that a smoke report would make you loved by all.)



:bongin:We had to harvest about a week earlier than minimum, so i didn't want to give a full smoke report because i didn't want it to be inaccurate :joint4:.  Still, it was the best tasting most freeing experience we've had, and totally turned us off of street stuff FOR GOOD!!!! 

We have a very small growing space ("Homebox XS") and have yet to find a way to grow plants short enough so that they can reach their full harvest age without burning.  I think this current harvest may be our best effort yet---only some leaves are burning, and not the bud yet.  Suggestions beyond the basics would be very very appreciated :hubba:

Right now, we are staking the plants, as our last harvest had to be taken when the buds started weighing down the branches too heavily.  

Here are some pictures from today :giggle:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello all, this is Hubby (the male half of GMCORP.)

We had some questions on a smoke report and so I will try as best as I can remember, that is how good the smoke was.   Wifey may add more to it later.   

For the White Widow, the smoke goes straight to your head.  The body high was medium and did not result in couch lock.  I was active and thoughtful and loved taking walks in the woods after smoking.  The taste was very clean and very organic.  It was the smoothest ganj I smoked until....

The Ice was the best in both quality and quantity, but not by much.  It is a total head high with very mild body sensations. I could feel it hitting my eyeballs and then washing over me slowly.  Very relaxing and yet I was still very creative in the kitchen.  The smoke was very cool and extremely smooth.  When you hit the blunt or bowl you don't even realize that such a large hit was consumed until exhaled.  The taste was cool with very earthy overtones. :48: 

Overall, you can't go wrong with either strain and they were definitely worth the legwork in getting the seeds and the culitivation was pretty easy.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW those beauties are very impressive! How long do we have left on them?

Sorry if that already been asked - i didn't have time to read through it all  my bad


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 3, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> WOW those beauties are very impressive! How long do we have left on them?
> 
> Sorry if that already been asked - i didn't have time to read through it all  my bad



Until they are ripe my friend


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 3, 2008)

I've always heard that ladies grow the healthiest ladies. You're proving that to be true. Great job!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice..and thanks Hubby 4 the smoke report...I am doing some White Widow now  and have some Ice beans waiting in the krisper...and after that smoke report  they just got bumpped up on the menu..thanks again and Enjoy your own...I do..lol..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 3, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've always heard that ladies grow the healthiest ladies. You're proving that to be true. Great job!



 Thanks man!  I appreciate it :giggle:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 4, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> Until they are ripe my friend



well that much is obvious, no need to be silly! i meant as a rough estimate from your judgement


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 4, 2008)

Probably about three weeks, give or take!!! AAAAAH!!! It's getting sooooo close!!!!!


----------



## imager777 (Nov 4, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> We have a very small growing space ("Homebox XS") and have yet to find a way to grow plants short enough so that they can reach their full harvest age without burning.



Just take a small clone from a flowering plant.  You want a stalk with just a few leaves and a newly forming bud on top.  Most of the time you see these on the bottom of reasonably developed plants.  If you can get it to root, it'll generally stay short and lollypop up for you.  I've done it with one of my Ice plants before; so I know it works.  The final bud was about nine inches long and mucho FAT!  Some indicas will also do this if you put them on 12/12 from seed.  Don't expect to do this very successfully with a sativa.  It'll stay shorter, but it's not the same.  They tend to develop side branches and not "lollypop" as well.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 4, 2008)

Really great info!  I always love hearing, "I did it, it works!!!" :joint4:
We tend to root clones in our kitchen cabinet under fluorescents (they'd shrivel and die under our HPS without roots), and once they are rooted, we put them under the more intense HPS and let them veg for a few weeks---i always thought it would stress them too much to change the light intensity and the light-period at the same time, but, trusting your advice, i'm going to try going straight to 12/12 as soon as they root next time!!!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 5, 2008)

We Decriminalized Medical Marijuana In Michigan Last Night!!!!!!!!!
I'm So Happy I Could Burst!!!!  What Next???


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 5, 2008)

Picture 1: I toke, and i vote!
Picture 2 & 3: Anything (beyond the basics) you could suggest for the spotty chlorosis and leaf curl?  Not occurring on all plants, only where photographed.  
Others: our healthy-looking crystally buds today!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*Looking good mang. Is that yellowing just on one plant? Looks like it might be nute burn.  *


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks TBG! I wasn't sure if it was just "aging" (the clones had been around the block before flowering).  It's on two of the plants, and the curling is on one. 

I'll flush and see what happens!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*Is that yellowing like crispy to the touch? *


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 5, 2008)

It's on the crispy side of flexible.... :joint4: i mean, it bends without crunching/crumbling but it feels crispier than green leaves on the plant next to it....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*Yup might be a little burn. Like ya said give her a flush and see what happens.  Looks like your not that far off from harvest and i bet your counting the days like we all do. :hubba:  *


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 5, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yup might be a little burn. Like ya said give her a flush and see what happens.  Looks like your not that far off from harvest and i bet your counting the days like we all do. :hubba:  *



:watchplant: :giggle: :bong: :yay: it's true,  it's true!

Thanks TBG!!!  It's hard to just read about these things in a book, and not know any other growers in the area who can diagnose and help out some newlyweds who have only been growing for a year!  What i mean is, I really appreciate the input!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello GMC. . how's life treating you two? awesome looking plants you got there. nice , and crystally.
did you get other beans while you were honey-mooning? myself , i would have had beans coming out of every nook , and cranny.:hubba: .
we rocked the mj vote. it was the highest % passed here , than any other state. 63%. . since my Dr. is all anti-pot , i'm 'shopping' for one that will
write me a mj referral. should'nt be to hard , since i've got hep c , and have had four back surgeries. will be making some calls tomorrow.
just started six ultimate indicas , and four more wh. widows a few days ago. thier coming along nicely.
your grow is phenominal as usual. keep it GREEN. (oh. and , great smoke report also mr. GMC. )...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Banjo! I'm still so excited about the vote!!! Let me know what you find out!  I mean, from my understanding, it's going to be a while until Dr's are actually "recommending" it, and the whole "system" is in place and whatnot.  I'd heard 10 days, but the old man heard 120...

I just have migraines and asthma, but mommy's got a lotta troubles ("severe chronic pain" as the proposal reads) and i'm hoping to be a caregiver for her!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> We Decriminalized Medical Marijuana In Michigan Last Night!!!!!!!!!
> I'm So Happy I Could Burst!!!!  What Next???



Really? is that one of Obama's things?

Your plants are looking gooooooooood


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 6, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Really? is that one of Obama's things?
> 
> Your plants are looking gooooooooood



Thanks girl!  And no, it's a states-rights things, not federal yet.  Maybe Obama will make change in that direction though, who knows?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

cool, what are his views on mj? do you know? last night i was in a lot of pain and discomfort with period pains and 15 mins after a Lowryder Mint spliff it all went away! If this isn't a good thing then I don't know what is. Its about time the world woke up to MJ and its medical and social uses


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 6, 2008)

He will definitely listen to the people, i truly believe that.  But there are so many laws in place that i don't see federal action being taken anytime soon, and, like i said, it's still a "State's Rights" issue, so individual states can decide.  He used to toke though, that's for sure!!! Obama once said, "Of course i inhaled, isn't that the point?"  hahah.  I use it for cramps too.  When i tell doctors that, they tell me to go on birth control to relieve cramping and i tell them that is the same as suggesting castration and i refuse!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahh good to hear he's toked! Yea i'm the same, I don't feel right in taking birth control. I'm irregular and get bad cramps and back pain too and thought about going on the pill but it doesn't feel right to control a natural process. And pain killers most of the time don't work. MJ really is good for cramps tho! It was the first medical use i found for MJ when I was 16 and first started toking it


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 6, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Yea i'm the same, I don't feel right in taking birth control.



:headbang2:I totally agree!  I feel the birth control "movement" is a way for men to control women's bodies with man-made hormones, and that it effectively sterilizes/brainwashes an entire generation of women who buy into that unnecessary hormone treatment!!!  Every doctor i have ever seen has pressured me to get on it and implies that i am stupid when i refuse!!!  Now i'm actually on pre-natal vitamins (even though i'm not pregnant/trying), because i went to see a nurse-midwife instead of an OB/GYN (i thought she would be more understanding:doh and she told me that i was being "irresponsible" and she gave me a choice :argue:"either go on the pill, or start taking the vitamins because you're going to get pregnant!" :rant::**:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

god those doctors you been talking to are a waste of space by the sounds of it! I feel the same way about menopause - HRT is a medication for a natural life change for women that does NOT need medicating. Women and girls are being told and taught the wrongs things today unfortunately. I am very towards holistic and natural medicine and believe that 'drugs' should be used to help us through difficult times not to prevent them happening. Glad I found someone thats on the same level as me tho about birth control pills. i'm 23, had about 7 sexual partners, never been on birth control pills and never gotten pregnant. To be honest I'd rather use condoms anyway even if I was on the pill. Prob too much info for ya but hey nothing phases me lol


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't believe in TMI! :joint4: Also, i just looked at your LST grow---really well documented and gave me some ideas...even though it was a male!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

hehe yea thanks I loved that plant and it was such a great bush by the time it sexed! I'm doing the same thing now but with 2 plants


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, i started the recommended flush yesterday:watchplant: 
here are some pictures from this morning!! I stuck my hand in there in a couple of them to give everyone an idea of size....


----------



## Thorn (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for the photo update, they are looking FAB!!!  So hairy!!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 9, 2008)

Yesterday, we made the trek up to the "big city" to visit our favorite indoor gardening center (and the headshop down the street ) We picked up some stellar supplies for starting our next harvest---

*Black Gold Seedling Mix [haven't tried it yet but have heard good things!]
*Perlite (to mix in for extra aeration/moisture-holding)
*some more Happy Frog (love it!)
*Vita Grow Anti Wilt (for the next time we take clones) [haven't tried it yet]
*Great White Premium Mycorrhizae Beneficial Bacteria & Trichoderma [very strongly recommended by dude at grow shop, so I figured a few extra Mycorrhizae couldn't hurt!]

I'm trying to get the last of our purple seeds to FINALLY pop by putting them in wet paper towel in a ziploc on top of my "Time Capsule" (it's a part of my computer that is large and flat and waaaaarm!) I WANT TO GROW PURPLES!!!  It's a new method, and we'll see if it works this time!  I also have a bag set up the same way with two white widows, and one with two ice.  We're going to plant them in Black Gold as soon as the tap roots *pop* and put them in our seedling/clone cupboard under a dome and fluorescents.  Hopefully, we'll see them pop this week and can get our next grow started, and i'll start a new journal! They'll be just old enough to move into our Homebox after this harvest is complete if it all works out.

Soooo, here's some more pics of our crystally White Widow and Ice ladies!  I can't wait to watch them finish over the next few weeks!  :hubba:  :shocked: :watchplant: :bong: :headbang2: :ccc: :yay: :bongin:


----------



## Weezy (Nov 9, 2008)

rock on! hah....which one(s) are the ICE? They look sexy by the way


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 9, 2008)

#1 and #2 are the two main colas of the two ice ladies! :joint4:


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Dang girlfriend your plants look amazing really!  Told you that you had a GREEN azz thumb! *


----------



## IRISH (Nov 9, 2008)

hi GMC. very nice grow. . have you smoked ww before? if not, your in for a very nice buzz. i'd say its in my top 3 favorites. i would take a few tokes , and zone out in the recliner staring at the tv , never actually watching , or seeing the program. can you say Baked? oh, and you better bake some brownies, or other goodies before hand, or you'll be still reading the directions 3 hours later. .
i use Pro-Mix soil, with Mycorise in it. it is a sea based compost with a bio stimulant. pretty descent soil. Menards sells it. it's the best i can find around here w/o going up to GR. PM  me, and let me know where i can get the Happy Frog. my local hydro shop don't carry any soil.
i heard just today med mj goes into effect Dec. 4th. , then the health ctr. has 120 days' to ink the guidelines.  ...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 10, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> have you smoked ww before? if not, your in for a very nice buzz.



I can't wait to try WW at full-blast!  We had to harvest at 6 weeks last time (we had hermaphrodite problems, burn from the buds growing too closely to the lights, and plant-falling-over problems), and it still knocked us out!  

Anyhow, because they got some nute burn on the leaves right now (and i don't want it getting to the bud) I flushed them and I'm just feeding them water and molasses for the last two to three weeks.  There's plenty of nutes in the soil to keep them going, and I'm hoping we see huge swelling and growth over the next little bit here.....

soooooo excited!!! :giggle::watchplant::bong::farm::yay:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 12, 2008)

First 6 of the WW
Second 6 of the Ice


----------



## Weezy (Nov 12, 2008)

does that ICE have a magnesium deficiency?  Picture 7 seems to have the leaves curling up a lot...I have associated that with a Mg deficiency and correct it with epsom salt.

I got some info on it:

Magnesium (Mg) 
Magnesium is a component of the chlorophyll molecule and serves as a cofactor in most enzymes. 

*Magnesium (Mg) deficiency*: 
Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which may turn brown) and interveinal chlorosis beginning in the older leaves. The older leaves will be the first to develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin or tip and progressing inward between the veins. Notice how the veins remain somewhat green though as can be seen in figure 15. 
Notice how in figure 16 and 17 the leaves curl upwards like they're praying? They're praying for Mg! The tips may also twist. 
This can be quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water). When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil. 
If the starting water is above 200 ppm, that is pretty hard water, that will lock out mg with all of the calcium in the water. Either add a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of epsom salts or lime (both will effectively reduce the lockout or invest into a reverse osmosis water filter. 
Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients. 

I just copied and pasted this info...I know it says check pictures 15,16,17 and I did not include them but I might attempt to include them if you want...

I don't know how well this is needed that far into flowering but I'm just trying to help


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Weezy!!! I think it's not worth it this far into flowering, because i'm just flushing everything out anyways, but i appreciate the info!!!  Good to keep in mind for next time ;-) :joint4:


----------



## Weezy (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey no problem...I just wish I caught it when you asked about it on 11/05.  I was just looking at the most recent pics and realized the leaf curl.  Epson Salt is cheap by the way.  I get mine at Wal*Mart even though I disapprove of the store and their "ways".


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, i'm reading Jorge's Bible, and it says "Use Epsom salts designed specifically for plants rather than the supermarket type"

also, "minor deficiencies escalate and cause a diminished harvest as the flowering progresses" and i don't think i'm seeing a "diminished harvest" :hubba: 

And, according to Jorge, the signs show up much earlier in the plant's life.

What i know about leaf curl, is that it's the plant's way of conserving water---curl the outer margins in towards the center where the big veins are so that all the water can go where it is most needed.  I think, at this point, it's just from the plants being so close to the light (even though there's a fan, it still gets pretty hot up there!)

always some bugs to work out, but i think we're doing all right, and i appreciate the thought!


----------



## Weezy (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah I would go with Jorge over my opinion anyday.  I do agree that it is too late into flower to correct it but I was just adding information for your future grows as you seem to have a couple of these grows under your belt and do not seem to be stopping soon.   Yeah I was wondering if heat had anything to do with it as well.  Have fun picking those.  I cannot wait til I can start to pop my ICE seeds.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

sounds like u got it sorted...oooh its so exciting seeing them this close!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 13, 2008)

MyMy MY I could smell the fresh bud when I seen those Pix.. Looks Good.!!
Mine are just getting a small smell but still Young..


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey there girls and boys,
I tried to get close-ups on the trichomes by taking a picture through my hand-held scope---you can  "kinda" see the trichomes and the clear/cloudiness, a little, right?  

I took lots of close-ups on those trichomes/crystals today.  Just gorgeous.  We marked our calendar to harvest NEXT saturday (8 more days!!!) when we'll both have lots of time, and the ladies will be at 8 weeks and 1 day.  

:giggle: I literally cannot contain my excitement! :watchplant: :yay: :tokie:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

yea can sorta see them and look cloudy to me but WOW how frosty are they!?!!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking great!  Wow, what a fun Saturday you are going to have, I love harvest time :banana:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

yes my friend..Congrats on the up comeing Harvest..I have yet to read the rest of your GJ..and will return..also wanted to say congrats on the Marrage..Love the Ring you show early on..What are the trichs at?  What type of High do you prefer?  Thanks for shareing with us..Keep doing what your Doing  those Ladies are Loving it..Tell Hubby I said He lucky he married you  cause I think Im in Love.....KEEP M GREEN


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the props 4u!   The trichs were just starting to turn cloudy when i looked at them on the 12th.  I just checked a lower leaf on one of the widows, and just a few have turned amber.  We've never made it to full harvest time with these pure strains, so I'm getting :yay: and thinking they'll be 50-70% cloudy by the time we harvest on Saturday, but i'm keeping my eye on them! :aok:



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yes my friend..Congrats on the up comeing Harvest..I have yet to read the rest of your GJ..and will return..also wanted to say congrats on the Marrage..Love the Ring you show early on..What are the trichs at?  What type of High do you prefer?  Thanks for shareing with us..Keep doing what your Doing  those Ladies are Loving it..Tell Hubby I said He lucky he married you  cause I think Im in Love.....KEEP M GREEN




Haha!  He knows how lucky he is---I tell him everyday!!! J/k.  Really, we're both lucky--we keep each other perfectly balanced, and life's never been better!  It's the kind of love I never knew existed, and I think our ladies feed off of our good vibes (we keep them in the bedroom after all).  But :bongin: i'll tell him what you said!  lol


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 16, 2008)

I think i just might take pictures every day from here to harvest.... :giggle: :headbang2: 

i ... :joint4: ... can't ... :bongin: ... stop ... :afroweed: ... taking ... :ccc: ... pictures!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

and no wonder you can't stop taking pics they are just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! you've done such an amazing job on these plants - they are bursting to be smoked :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

yep...Now I know Im in Love....:heart: :48:..Keep M comeing


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 17, 2008)

The first four pictures are something i haven't done in a while :holysheep: :
The whole plants!  The first two are of the two white widows, #3 and #4 are of the two ice plants.

The Yellowing of the big fan leaves means the flush is working and the plants are gearing up for harvest!!!:yay: 

And after the first four, we get some close ups...

I love my ladies


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2008)

morning GMC. awoke to lake effect snow warnings. your girls look great.
 . gonna be a nice harvest @ your place..
been hunting most of weekend. no deer yet. prolly go back out later. time to get the sleds out too. i believe we've got enough snow on the ground to fire 'em up. good luck on your harvest...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks bb!!!  More snow coming all week they say!  It's so pleasant to be seeing snow and scheming/planning for Christmas  

This harvest is our "Christmas Weed" to share with friends and family.... I'm going to (try) to keep some in stock in case my mom ends up qualifying as a medical patient, and the old man and i are planning to buy seeds for each other for Christmas......:ccc: :yay: That'll give us good stuff 'round my birthday in the spring.  

Good luck on that deer! :hubba:


----------



## Weezy (Nov 17, 2008)

Sexy sexy sexy pics, have fun enjoying the fruits of your labor


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks My friend..Those are some Very Nice FAT ladies..Thanks ..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2008)

okay I am ready for some more pics.  You do know you can upload 12 pics right?....lol.. 



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay I am ready for some more pics.  You do know you can upload 12 pics right?....lol..



...count 'em----i upload the maximum pretty much everytime :hubba:
More coming a little later today


----------



## Elven (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry its been a while, they look great! I hope mine grow up like yours


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

...Had to charge the camera battery for a few hours before i could take pictures today  (i've been using it so much!)

Here are some close-ups on the colors, the crystals, the swelling, the beauty :bong:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

oh yeah. now thats what i'm talkin' 'bout. Bud Porn Galore.:hubba: . Saturday is getting closer. i like. nice shots'...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

yea baby very nice pics hun!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> :hubba: . Saturday is getting closer....



Indeed, Saturday approaches and it's soooo hard to wait!  I'm just focusing on taking good care of them, giving them the molasses water (only one more feeding before harvest) and obsessively looking at them every time i get a chance 

Here's the trouble though:doh:---i interviewed for a job a few weeks ago that will require a drug test if i make it.  I'm just hanging by the phone hoping to hear back---it's been about 6 weeks since we've smoked :shocked: because i applied, then waited to hear back, interviewed, am waiting to hear back (i really have a good shot i think! and no, there's no way to speed up the process or contact them until a decision is reached...) so hubby and i are abstaining from the Ganj until i know for sure whether i'll be drug tested or not.  The job would definitely be worth the strife, but, well, these buds might have to cure for a while till we find out :fid:

it's a bummer.  I'm excited about the possibility, but missing my sweet, sweet medicine


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG GMC. . I would not be able to sit there with some world class buds', and know i could'nt partake. you really have a strong will. i do understand with today's economy. a job is'nt an easy thing to come by these days'. hang in there girl. hoping that decision is made in your favor today...bb... .


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 18, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> OMG GMC. . I would not be able to sit there with some world class buds', and know i could'nt partake. you really have a strong will. i do understand with today's economy. a job is'nt an easy thing to come by these days'. hang in there girl. hoping that decision is made in your favor today...bb... .



Thanks man.  I appreciate the kind thoughts   It's hard, but it will be worth the wait (that's what i keep telling myself) and the cure will only make it better....  Here's hoping!  :joint4:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 19, 2008)

....seriously.  Would that come through in a pee test?  :watchplant: :bong:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> ...Had to charge the camera battery for a few hours before i could take pictures today  (i've been using it so much!)
> 
> Here are some close-ups on the colors, the crystals, the swelling, the beauty :bong:


 

:giggle: got to charge that Batt up so we all can see Ur Beautiful Girls...
they Look sooooooooooo pretty GMCORP that I could smell that Sweet aroma..


----------



## Weezy (Nov 19, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> it's been about 6 weeks since we've smoked :shocked:


 
You are going to get retarded when you hit that WW or Ice!
Good Luck on the job.  

I, myself, have abstained for 4 weeks now and have been applying places...but haven't heard much.  Tomorrow I will dress up and visit them face to face (I dislike phones and the disidentification that is involved with them. i.e. It's easier to bullsh** someone on the phone then face to face).


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 19, 2008)

hahaha, yeah, that is one of the few benefits to not smoking for a while, right?  Good luck man!  Tough job market right now, but i prefer in-person when i can swing it as well :joint4:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

How long how long how long??? before we can watch you smoke them  hehe

how are the trichs doing? they just look AMAZING!!!!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 20, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> How long how long how long??? before we can watch you smoke them  hehe
> 
> how are the trichs doing? they just look AMAZING!!!!



They're smelling so sweet---it's hard for me to get anything done all day cuz i just want to stick my nose in there and take it all in ... mmmmmmm :giggle:

The trichs, when i checked yesterday, were about 40% cloudy, and some have turned to amber on the lower branches.  Can you kinda see in the pictures? (i get as close-up as my wee camera allows )  We're going to give them 24 hours of darkness before harvesting Saturday morning (Jorge says that produces more resin, so we thought we'd give it a shot :hubba: --- that guy's a GENIUS!)

:bong:Anyhow, we're planning to smoke over the holidays when hubby has 10 days off work :joint4: --- it's going to be such a party, I can't wait!!! :ccc:

Also, by then, i should know one way or another about the job and pee test, etc.  I'll keep y'all updated!  I hope i hear back soon, so i can smoke even sooner!!!!!

Here are my 12 favorite from today:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 20, 2008)

Great looking buds, love watching your little Torontonians! :clap:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

who's Jorge?

I can sorta see the trich colours, but its always very difficult to tell so is something you have to judge on your own. Its up to you how strong you want it and what sort of effect the smoke will have on you also.

gonna be a good holiday!!!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 20, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> who's Jorge?



Jorge Cervantes  author of the Grower's Bible :hubba:

Yep, i'm certain on the trichs.  I've been keeping a steady eye on them and know we'll be at a good point (both for the :bongin: high, and the health of our plants) in----oooooh less than 48 hours!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

sweeet!!! Oh yea, I wanna get that book but don't really wanna get it at the moment at this address :S


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 20, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sweeet!!! Oh yea, I wanna get that book but don't really wanna get it at the moment at this address :S



I picked it up at our local bookstore.  Purely as....."research material".  We have a special drawer where we hide such material (& paraphenalia, etc) when we have guests.... particularly parental ones 

Saturday we're going to trim in the morning, and in the afternoon I'm going to make some cranberry rolls  for a little get-together we're going to.... (if only i could cannabutter them! :afroweed:and i'm going to post lots of pictures of both! :yay:...such a weekend to look forward to!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 21, 2008)

I just shut down the lights and the fan, for 24 hours of darkness prior to harvest.

Hubby's gonna chop 'em down and i'm gonna trim 'em up tomorrow

...there's no greater feeling


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey y'all, check out my submission for bud pic of the month:giggle: 

once i'm not stoned, i will tell you more about our magical harvest day, with pics.... :bong1: :yay:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 22, 2008)

:yeahthat: :holysheep: 

I am going to have to make two posts to show all the pictures.  What a beautiful morning of trimming  

First 4 of our WW from the left
Then 4 of the WW from the right
Then 4 of the Ice from the left
...more in next post :hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 22, 2008)

4 of the Ice from the right :hubba: 
Then the trim we made (for making ISO hash next weekend  )
Then one of the bud that was too small to hang, but too big for hash  
Our finger hash
The white widows hanging in our closet
Two of some buds
The Ice hanging in our closet
And a bud (with my finger for comparison)


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 22, 2008)

...The finger hash smoked pretty pure (the % white ash shows purity of product) :giggle: 
and we have been :bong: :stoned: :ccc: :bongin: stoned all day.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks absolutely amazing! Very happy for you. Doesn't Jorge Cervantes also contribute to High Times on a regular basis? Either way he is a genius, at the forefront of Marijuana Horticulture. Would it be possible to leave one plant on lights and throw the others into darkness so that you can test the theory and see if their is a difference? Or have you already made up your mind on going dark for 24? Either way, as i said earlier, looks amazing!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 22, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Looks absolutely amazing! Very happy for you. Doesn't Jorge Cervantes also contribute to High Times on a regular basis? Either way he is a genius, at the forefront of Marijuana Horticulture. Would it be possible to leave one plant on lights and throw the others into darkness so that you can test the theory and see if their is a difference? Or have you already made up your mind on going dark for 24? Either way, as i said earlier, looks amazing!



we don't have the space to break the crop up to keep half in darkness, but we did do  the 24 hrs of darkness for this full harvest---biggest one we've had yet, but they keep getting better as we learn more :hubba: Jorge does write for High Times, and i LOVE pretty much everything he writes


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

YOUR CROP LOOKS VERY GOOD right on smoke on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2008)

killer smoke gmc, im tokein on some dehyrated ww buds from day 50 and very potent. i only can imagine the finger hash, well great grow journal babe. cant wait for the smoke report, ok peace.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

hehehe yay the time has come!! Well done


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice GMCORP...when do you plan on shareing the Magical Harvest with pics?  if its anything like my new backround then I cant wait..lol..j/k dont want to offend anyone..That is a great Harvest  and they do get better and better  huh?  make you excited to get the next one going  huh?  Congrats..and Ill help ya with the smoke report. I just PM you my address..please send it PRIORITY Mail..Thanks


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 23, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very nice GMCORP...when do you plan on shareing the Magical Harvest with pics?  if its anything like my new backround then I cant wait..lol..j/k dont want to offend anyone..That is a great Harvest  and they do get better and better  huh?  make you excited to get the next one going  huh?  Congrats..and Ill help ya with the smoke report. I just PM you my address..please send it PRIORITY Mail..Thanks



:giggle:Glad i could give you a new background---I'm staying away from those "artsy" pics for a while, due to the unexpected results from the BPOTM, buuuut, we'll be giving a smoke report once it's all cured up.  I can tell you that the :bong1:finger hash had me high all the way through to this morning though....whooowee!


----------



## Uk1 (Nov 23, 2008)

what's the "Ice" fully called , never heard of just ice.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 23, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> what's the "Ice" fully called , never heard of just ice.



Just plain ol' "Ice" from Nirvana


----------



## Uk1 (Nov 23, 2008)

oh , strange stuff then again most have weird names from well not this country lol ,


----------



## IRISH (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello GMC. congrats on the harvest.  . sorry i missed it last night. i was under my home all night thawing out water pipes. got down to 10F here last night, and i did'nt leave my faucets cracked open. . luckily nothing broke. i can see y'all are in for a hazy holiday.:hubba: . i like the pic with the big bud being trimmed next to the 'george forman'.:hubba: . gave me the munchies just lookin' at 'em. . Happy Holidays'...bb...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 24, 2008)

GM... congrats on the harvest yesterday, and on the recent marriage :aok:

now ya gotta wait for it to dry....  :holysheep:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 2, 2008)

So, we made some ISO hash (see pictures) and got blacked-out stoned this weekend.  It was a very good idea.

We also smoked close to an ounce of our bud  

...but we're letting the rest cure until Christmas  (or until i find out if i got this fancy job and have to take a pee-pee test)....... eeeep!  It's so hard to see all this beautiful bud and not smoke it :holysheep: ...send some good "stay strong!" vibes my way if you can


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

In know what that feels like. If i've not got it I can cope, but if its here and I know it is its like it draws me into it asking me to smoke it lol....good vibes coming you way!


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> In know what that feels like. If i've not got it I can cope, but if its here and I know it is its like it draws me into it asking me to smoke it lol....good vibes coming you way!



 Thanks Thorn!  it's soooooo true :yeahthat:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

hey hun is your avatar the 'boob' pic from last months bpotm comp that i missed? I should get my bf to take some pics of our bud when we harvest on my back..on my tats and top of my bum. never thought of using skin as a background for them before...but i think it'd really work for showing the true colour of the buds..being natural and all


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 10, 2008)

Stay strong there GM. I ran out of my grow weed about 1 1/2 months ago and since I'm a poor college student I can't buy any...its been really rough. ? about the Ice..I'm starting a second grow here soon and you have turned me onto it..what are your height restrictions? I have about 5 feet to work with and I was wondering if that will be sufficient since I'm not LST'ing.


----------



## Elven (Dec 10, 2008)

That is a great pic GM! Would love to see those pics Thorn


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2008)

Stay  strong Girl...and i will smoke that bud 4U  :rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey hun is your avatar the 'boob' pic from last months bpotm comp that i missed? I should get my bf to take some pics of our bud when we harvest on my back..on my tats and top of my bum. never thought of using skin as a background for them before...but i think it'd really work for showing the true colour of the buds..being natural and all



It is!! Well, it's a modified version.  The original had more skin 

I thought about doing it alongside my tattoo (it's a killer idea and very pale skin does make the bud stand out more) but i'm worried someone might recognize me by it?  I published a story about my tattoo a while back and someone might put two and two together?


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 11, 2008)

fellafrompocatella said:
			
		

> Stay strong there GM. I ran out of my grow weed about 1 1/2 months ago and since I'm a poor college student I can't buy any...its been really rough. ? about the Ice..I'm starting a second grow here soon and you have turned me onto it..what are your height restrictions? I have about 5 feet to work with and I was wondering if that will be sufficient since I'm not LST'ing.



Our height restrictions are pretty severe---the entire space is 4 feet tall, leaving us with a little over two feet when you factor in light and the pots....

The ice seems to like our environment the best of the 3 pure strains we've tried.  Bagseed will grow no matter what you do to it, it seems


----------



## Thorn (Dec 12, 2008)

yea i feel a bit edgy that someone might recognise a tat too, maybe you could have part of it showing? I'm white but tan really easy so my skin isn't really pale..but the bits that don't come out much are  I'm quite good with my feet..I can pick things up with them and stuff so i'll try and hold a bud with my foot/feet and take a pic sometime. Thats surely gotta win me bud pic of the month lol! hope your doing ok hun


----------



## Elven (Dec 12, 2008)

And while its considered uncouth to ask any woman, let alone a married one for a peak at the original. I would never do that, I would though state to an open and apparently empty area that "I WOULDNT TURN IT DOWN!"


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 12, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea i feel a bit edgy that someone might recognise a tat too, maybe you could have part of it showing? I'm white but tan really easy so my skin isn't really pale..but the bits that don't come out much are  I'm quite good with my feet..I can pick things up with them and stuff so i'll try and hold a bud with my foot/feet and take a pic sometime. Thats surely gotta win me bud pic of the month lol! hope your doing ok hun



Toes!! I hadn't considered that.  Speaking historically and textually, and not religiously, in the Bible the "private" areas are often referred to as "feet".  I always thought that was funny.  But thanks for the kind words!  We're doing ok  I found out i didn't get the job because what they really wanted was a big strong man and i am but a small strong woman *sigh*.  Always seems to go that way (well, not always, but most often).  So, we've been smoking and decided to leave our "four big colas" for the Holidays.  I really don't stress too much about the job thing and just busy myself being a good wife and gardener.  We're moving our babies into the big room (which still needs to be cleaned out after the harvest, ugh!) this weekend, and I'll start another journal then


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 12, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> And while its considered uncouth to ask any woman, let alone a married one for a peak at the original. I would never do that, I would though state to an open and apparently empty area that "I WOULDNT TURN IT DOWN!"



hahaha.   We take our vows seriously and don't believe anything can get in the way of our promises and divine love for each other---plus, hubby shot the photo for the purposes of sharing with the forum, and i know the mods didn't object to the photo so much as to the comments in the no-comment section, so here 'tis!


----------



## Elven (Dec 12, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> hahaha.   We take our vows seriously and don't believe anything can get in the way of our promises and divine love for each other---plus, hubby shot the photo for the purposes of sharing with the forum, and i know the mods didn't object to the photo so much as to the comments in the no-comment section, so here 'tis!



Very nice  I am very happy for the relationship you and your husband have.  Its a rare thing to see people dedicated to each other and not an idea. I hope that some day, even if I dont know its you. That I get to meet you guys


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 12, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Very nice  I am very happy for the relationship you and your husband have.  Its a rare thing to see people dedicated to each other and not an idea. I hope that some day, even if I dont know its you. That I get to meet you guys



 Thanks Elven!  We'll have to visit you in Stoneyland sometime, like, if i ever need that kidney you offered :hubba:


----------



## Elven (Dec 12, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> Thanks Elven!  We'll have to visit you in Stoneyland sometime, like, if i ever need that kidney you offered :hubba:



NP   hopefully by then I will actually have something to smoke!


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 14, 2008)

So i took on a project yesterday  

Remember how I said we were saving the 'four main colas' from our four plants for the Holidays?  Well...:joint4:

We were finding that hard to do. :bongin: :yay: 

SO, I decided to roll them all into joints so we would know how much we have to smoke.  We'll have 10 days of vacation, and I was hoping to have 20 joints, which i roll at about .7-.8 grams each  

I thought this might somehow be helpful to others, to know how much smokable material can be obtained from each bud.

I love rolling joints  .  I wish my job was to roll joints all day.  :hubba: 

So, here are the dried-and-cured buds:

First picture, Ice cola # 1
Second picture, Ice cola #1 alongside measuring tape
Third picture, the joints rolled from Ice cola #1
Fourth picture, Ice cola #2
Fifth picture, the joints rolled from Ice cola #2
Sixth picture, Widow cola #1
Seventh picture, the joints rolled from Widow cola #1
Eighth picture, Widow cola #2
Ninth picture, the joints rolled from Widow cola #2
Tenth picture, all the joints, 15 Ice in hubby's right hand, 11 Widow in hubby's left hand


----------



## Elven (Dec 14, 2008)

Now I know what we can do if I ever meet you, I have no idea how to roll a joint! I am a bong kinda guy cuz I have no idea.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 14, 2008)

See my little blue joint-roller?  That's a good cheat :joint4: 
stuff it full of weed
roll it towards you once
stick the paper in
roll it,
lick the paper,
roll it
twist both ends (one to suck, one to light--lights more evenly if it's twisted)
also, you can youtube "how to roll a joint" to learn to hand-roll.

Bong, though. :bongin: We definitely could use your bong here :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

i used a roller like that in HIGH school..lol..allways rolled it to tight with it tho..and Girl..you can allways barrow my :bong1:  Happy Hollidays


----------



## Thorn (Dec 15, 2008)

you big cheat girl! leanr how to roll with ya fingers not them machines!!! 

I know what you mean, i love rolling joints. i have never ever used one of those machines though. are all those joints pure or mixed in with tobacco?


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> you big cheat girl! leanr how to roll with ya fingers not them machines!!!
> 
> I know what you mean, i love rolling joints. i have never ever used one of those machines though. are all those joints pure or mixed in with tobacco?



haha  I roll with my fingers too, but if i'm just chilling at home and want something perfectly rolled, and of a uniform size (like for this experiment) i love the roller.  No tobacco   The only time we take in tobacco is when we're rollin blunts (cuz the blunt wraps are made from tobacco) or smoking the hookah :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello GMC. have'nt been down here in awhile. sorry. how are y'all liking all this snow? can't make up it's mind if it wants to snow, or rain. awoke to 4-5 inches of fresh snow this morning. very cold out. 12 degrees. 
what do y'all got growing now? i've just finished gathering the rest of the goodies to start up a dwc grow. waiting on clones to take root now.
nice joints btw.:hubba: . how do you like the ww? i don't remember ever being as high as when i smoke ww. gotta be close to the recliner, and remote. never actually watching the tv, just staring at it baked. . very good smoke. have a great time on vacation...bb...


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> Hello GMC. have'nt been down here in awhile. sorry. how are y'all liking all this snow? can't make up it's mind if it wants to snow, or rain. awoke to 4-5 inches of fresh snow this morning. very cold out. 12 degrees.
> what do y'all got growing now? i've just finished gathering the rest of the goodies to start up a dwc grow. waiting on clones to take root now.
> nice joints btw.:hubba: . how do you like the ww? i don't remember ever being as high as when i smoke ww. gotta be close to the recliner, and remote. never actually watching the tv, just staring at it baked. . very good smoke. have a great time on vacation...bb...



That's a very accurate assessment of what the WW does to us....wooooh!  A joint between the two of us and the hours seem to melt away... mmm.  Also a very sensual smoke, but i won't get into that here 

The snow is lovely, but it does make it difficult to get to places sometimes  That darn rain freezing between layers of snow, making it so slick!!  I take little baby steps when i'm walking and i don't mind the driving, what i mind is everyone around me not knowing how to drive under the conditions...

As for what we're growing now, check out my Wee Orphan Grow (first link in my signature )

Good luck on that DWC---let me know how your yields compare with soil :hubba:, for future reference, when we have more space :bongin:


----------



## growtek (Dec 16, 2008)

A joint is a very pure way to smoke.  I like the kind of papers that burn to nothing.  I have to use a little bit of trim to cut the bud just so it burns evenly.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

growtek said:
			
		

> A joint is a very pure way to smoke.  I like the kind of papers that burn to nothing.  I have to use a little bit of trim to cut the bud just so it burns evenly.



Yeah, we use all natural organic rice paper---leaves no taste like other papers.  You can really taste the bud.... mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 22, 2008)

I just ordered a case of RAW papers, vegan, unbleacjed and they come in a 300 pack, 40 packs to a case. Thats 12,000 papers. That should last me a while, I hope!

Thanks GM for the Ice report and grow. I too have Ice from Nirvana, but have yet to germinate them. Ususally, I will germinate and go trhu a few strains during the summer, so I can run them during the winter, as winter runs where I am at are SOOO much better. That Ice looks really good.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 22, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I just ordered a case of RAW papers, vegan, unbleacjed and they come in a 300 pack, 40 packs to a case. Thats 12,000 papers. That should last me a while, I hope!
> 
> Thanks GM for the Ice report and grow. I too have Ice from Nirvana, but have yet to germinate them. Ususally, I will germinate and go trhu a few strains during the summer, so I can run them during the winter, as winter runs where I am at are SOOO much better. That Ice looks really good.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Those papers sound delicious :hubba:
I'll be looking out to see how your Ice do when you plant 'em


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 22, 2008)

those are some fat joints !!! if im ever in the mood to smoke a joint to the head i pop out the old rollin machine too never could roll joints just blunts


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 22, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> those are some fat joints !!! if im ever in the mood to smoke a joint to the head i pop out the old rollin machine too never could roll joints just blunts



I've heard i roll 'em fat :giggle:

It's a pity, we only have 3 left.

We tried so hard to wait for Christmas.....


----------



## dank.bud76 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey whattup GMCORP, just wanted to ask a question re:bagseed vs. thoroughbreds.  What's your impression of the switch?  Night and day or "a little better"?  I've seen good bagseed grows so I'm curious given the consistent grow methods you have used, roughly how much better (to you) is the good seed?  The pictures of your bag-seed looks good, but no trichs on them.  Is that the camera or did they just not have trichs like the good seeds do?  That might answer the first part of the question, doh!

One more thing, as much as I loved my Cobra, the switch I made in 2000 to a Z28 made a bowtie fan outta me!  Awesome cars.  I was more po'ed at Ford (I had a 99 cobra, nuttin but problems!), but that LS1 is one helluva engine and never once let me down.  11's for under a grand in parts, and with a 150-shot that thing was a screaming ape.  I say was because she has since met a concrete wall at high speed and been put to pasture, but she sacrificed herself to save the idiot driver and he's darn thankful   Keep up the good work at work too! - and if GMCORP has nothing to do with one of you working at GM, oops, mad props to the GM guys anyways ;-)


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 22, 2008)

:rofl:

Neither of us work for GM, but thanks for the props.  Such props could do our economy good   your paragraph gave me a long giggly trip after hitting the bowl with the hubby 

And, well, on the bagseed/bredseed, it's not just the camera.  There were very few, if any trichs.  There was much less quantity on our bagseed harvests.  The smoke was still better than anything you could get on the street though   Plus, we'd acomplished something :holysheep:

Definitely depends on what your 'bagseed' is though, ya dig?  I'm hoping we can grow these orphans (my new journal) well enough to grow at least *some* trichs.  We always harvested prematurely with our bagseed grows before, because they grow too tall and hit the light.

Good questions! :bong:



			
				dank.bud76 said:
			
		

> Hey whattup GMCORP, just wanted to ask a question re:bagseed vs. thoroughbreds.  What's your impression of the switch?  Night and day or "a little better"?  I've seen good bagseed grows so I'm curious given the consistent grow methods you have used, roughly how much better (to you) is the good seed?  The pictures of your bag-seed looks good, but no trichs on them.  Is that the camera or did they just not have trichs like the good seeds do?  That might answer the first part of the question, doh!
> 
> One more thing, as much as I loved my Cobra, the switch I made in 2000 to a Z28 made a bowtie fan outta me!  Awesome cars.  I was more po'ed at Ford (I had a 99 cobra, nuttin but problems!), but that LS1 is one helluva engine and never once let me down.  11's for under a grand in parts, and with a 150-shot that thing was a screaming ape.  I say was because she has since met a concrete wall at high speed and been put to pasture, but she sacrificed herself to save the idiot driver and he's darn thankful   Keep up the good work at work too! - and if GMCORP has nothing to do with one of you working at GM, oops, mad props to the GM guys anyways ;-)


----------

